# New 50g Sea Clear Build



## Greenbird007 (Jul 9, 2018)

I have been in the hobby of fish\aquarium keeping for a long time mostly saltwater reef tanks, but now coming back to freshwater. I figured I would try something different, so I have been building a custom aquascape, take a look at the process so far.












the start of the tree..












Carving foam gets messy!












After cement
































paint is done and now for some sand, soil and plants.......then after a while fish!


----------

